# Cheap vs. expensive chains?



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Lately I have been running SRAM PC-870 8 speed chains and really like them because the quick links work well and the quality seems good. The price is also fair at $16 per chain.

Like anything they die if you put enough miles on them.









I want to stick with SRAM but I am not sure about 830 vs. 850 vs. 870 vs. 890. I actually am not even sure the 870 chains outlast the 850 that I have used at other times. So far I have not tried the 830 or 890 chains.

When you get down to it do the more expensive SRAM chains outlast the cheaper ones to justify the increased cost. Also, even though this is an eight speed chain I only use them for single speed application so I don't care about shifting performance.

While I have a SRAM bias I am also thinking about other chains as well but mostly looking for value in terms of around 6k miles per year.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Get a KMC and be done with it.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Get a KMC and be done with it.


SRAM chains suck on multiple levels...KMC X-series chains are better priced and significantly stronger. They also come with a quick link like the SRAM.

KMC X8.93 Chain > Components > Drivetrain > Chains | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I admit that I've been away from cycling for a few years so things may have completely changed during that time, though I really doubt it. 

That said, I have many years experience using SRAM (and all other brands) and prefer SRAM over all others because they feel silky smooth under pedal pressure. Shimano's are the best shifting (irrelevant), and KMC's are somewhere behind the rest IMO.

Don't know how SRAM got such a bad rep, but I do think the more expensive ones feel smoother.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

J.B. Weld said:


> I admit that I've been away from cycling for a few years so things may have completely changed during that time, though I really doubt it.
> 
> That said, I have many years experience using SRAM (and all other brands) and prefer SRAM over all others because they feel silky smooth under pedal pressure. Shimano's are the best shifting (irrelevant), and KMC's are somewhere behind the rest IMO.
> 
> Don't know how SRAM got such a bad rep, but I do think the more expensive ones feel smoother.


Time to catch up...SRAM chains have fallen far behind strength, durability, and performance wise. KMC and Shimano (which are made by KMC) are significantly stronger and last longer in my experience. But don't take my word for it, read the test linked in this thread.

http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...test-online-over-20-chains-tested-807436.html


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't see in that test my current favorites, 8.93, z610, or the k810 from KMC. Although, i've never had an issue with a 951 or 971 from Sram. I do feel more confident with the KMC line though.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Bike Whisperer, that test is awesome data and seems to show that wear is changes a lot from one model vs. another even in the context of the same brand. It was based on 10 speed road bike changes but what can we expect single speed mountain bikes are never going to be mainstream so it is not like we will ever have a big magazines doing a single speed chain test any time soon.

For my next chain I could go with the high end $33 dollar SRAM 890 chain.
Universal Cycles -- Sram PC-890 Chain

The KMC D101 Chain is a little more at $37.
Universal Cycles -- KMC D101 Chain

Both KMC and SRAM have lower priced chain models at around $12 per chain so in a sense the question comes down to weather a chain that costs three times as much will actually last three times longer.

Right now I am leaning towards KMC but I still don't know if I will spring for the high end chain or just go with the cheaper one and accept that I will replace more often.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

> Time to catch up...SRAM chains have fallen far behind strength, durability, and performance wise. KMC and Shimano (which are made by KMC) are significantly stronger and last longer in my experience. But don't take my word for it, read the test linked in this thread.


I was going to read that test but my computer is so s l o w that I don't have time before work. Though I remain skeptical I don't doubt that Sram chain quality may have degraded somewhat. I'll have to give another a try as soon as I wear out the one I have now.

As to the OP's question though I still contend that the pricier models in all brands feel smoother under pressure than their cheaper versions, which tend to feel a little crunchy when you put the hammer down.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

I can't tell the difference between SRAM PC1's for $10 and the KMC titanium something or other that cost me $40 or so. The KMC sure does look good in gold plating though.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I've use the PC-870 AKA PC-58 and have for years. They work well, wear well, are inexpensive, and aren't needlessly heavy. I haven't had any reason to look at anything else (though a gold chain would be sweet).


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

KMC Z610HX, super strong and super cheap.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

febikes said:


> Both KMC and SRAM have lower priced chain models at around $12 per chain so in a sense the question comes down to weather a chain that costs three times as much will actually last three times longer.


It seems unlikely, huh?


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

kmc z chain. buy 4 or 5 for the price of one expensive chain.

after years of "testing" i find spending over 10 bucks (or maybe 15 at the LBS) on a chain is wasting money. good chains may last a little longer but no where near 3-5 times as long. 

anyone who says cheaper chains break is either the hulk or they are doing it wrong.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

j.b. Weld said:


> i was going to read that test but my computer is so s l o w that i don't have time before work. Though i remain skeptical i don't doubt that sram chain quality may have degraded somewhat. I'll have to give another a try as soon as i wear out the one i have now.
> 
> As to the op's question though i still contend that the pricier models in all brands feel smoother under pressure than their cheaper versions, which tend to feel a little crunchy when you put the hammer down.


All Glory To The Hypnotoad!


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

Cheap KMC 1/8" chains work for me. Change 'em twice per season.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

I stopped using SRAM chains a few years ago. They rust more than any other chain on the market and they simply don't last very long. The Shimano/KMC chains have held up a lot better. They don't stretch/wear as quick as the SRAM. I got a year out of my KMC chain and had to do a last minute chain swap. The local shop only had SRAM so I threw on a 850. It's rusted like no other chain I've owned. I keep it cleaned and oiled just like the others. 

I'm going back to a cheap Shimano 8 speed chain. 

Good luck


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

I'll be the voice of dissidence. I've been real happy with Sram chains. Haven't had any problem with them in over 15 years. I run them on all my bikes from my fixed gear commuter to my Campy Chorus built road bike.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

CB2 said:


> I'll be the voice of dissidence. I've been real happy with Sram chains. Haven't had any problem with them in over 15 years. I run them on all my bikes from my fixed gear commuter to my Campy Chorus built road bike.


I also haven't had any issues with SRAM chains. I've got them on most of my bikes and they work fine. They last long enough that I'm not too worried about durability - or at least I've not noticed a significant difference between one chain or another.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Run the SRAM 8 speeder. If'n you've had too many hops & your ass is droopin'... get the 890. She's lighter & you'll be too jrunk to notice the extra $2.68.

ps. I've run nothing but for nearly ten years.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Expensive chains cost more to replace when they break.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

I just got my first KMC. 13 bucks at the LBS. The guy coudl have sold me a $35 Sram or Shimano but highly recommended going with the KMC. I do not feel like the chain is going to snap under the demands of SSing either. I swore my old 8/9 speed chains on the SS were going to jsut give out on some climbs. I am sold on the KMC and replacing at 13 bucks a pop... thats just easier to cough up.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

can someone post a sticky in this forum about chains? the topic seems to come up far more often than any other topic.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

I've also had good luck with the KMC Z610 (it did rust). Now, I'm on a SRAM 870 and it also seems fine.


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a PC870 chain and an XTR chain. I find the XTR chain to require less cleaning but both feel about the same when clean.


----------



## peacob (Aug 21, 2011)

I run KMC superlites on all my singlespeed bikes... no problems here


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Slightly off topic - Are KMC's better for SS than geared? I ask because I have one on my SS and needed a new one for my geared so I got a KMC again - It shifted like crap...so bad I put the old Sram back on...It was also hell to get the quick link back apart without even riding on it.

Love it on my SS quiet and reliable, but on the geared I either got the wrong chain or something (yes I know how to adjust a derailleur).


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

I've run the SRAM 830 and the KMC x8.93 for the last few years. Both can be had for about ten bucks each. The KMC seems to stretch less and last a little longer. The construction is also more robust. I prefer the KMC, bit continue to run both SRAM and KMC chains. Both are fine options in my opinion.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Perhaps an expert can chime in, but on SRAM chains, the higher the number the stronger, right? So, the rider with the 830 has a weaker chain than the guy with a fancy 890?


----------



## peacob (Aug 21, 2011)

KMC K710SL Superlite Kool Chain > Components > Drivetrain > Chains | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

cant go wrong at $20


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

K710 is for 1/8 drivetrains. Might want the K810 for 3/32 @ $13. Or, if grams count (which i don't think the SL chains decrease weight enough to matter) then the K810SL for $23. 

I must be really cheap though, because once a chain costs over 15 bucks i consider it an expensive chain.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I find it funny that the same people who gladly shell out 30 bucks for a titanium bolt will ***** about spending $20 on an integral part of their bicycle.


----------



## peacob (Aug 21, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> I find it funny that the same people who gladly shell out 30 bucks for a titanium bolt will ***** about spending $20 on an integral part of their bicycle.


Troof.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> I find it funny that the same people who gladly shell out 30 bucks for a titanium bolt will ***** about spending $20 on an integral part of their bicycle.


Yes a chain is integral. Will a $13 chain last as long as a $20 chain? Likely. Will the chain need to be replaced often? Yes. Will the Ti bolt need to be replaced? Probably not. You get light, strong, and cheap as options. Now you get to pick 2. My theory is, expendables buy strong and cheap. Lasting items, go strong and light. Too bad i'm broke.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

jetboy23 said:


> Yes a chain is integral. Will a $13 chain last as long as a $20 chain? Likely. Will the chain need to be replaced often? Yes. Will the Ti bolt need to be replaced? Probably not. You get light, strong, and cheap as options. Now you get to pick 2. My theory is, expendables buy strong and cheap. Lasting items, go strong and light. Too bad i'm broke.


What about tires? You going to run $12 Chen-Shins because they are expendable? I use good chains for the same reasons I use good tires- because they feel and perform better, and gosh darn it,_ I'm worth it!_

I dang sure wouldn't notice any difference in my ride by shaving a few grams with a ti bolt.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

J.B. Weld said:


> What about tires? You going to run $12 Chen-Shins because they are expendable? I use good chains for the same reasons I use good tires- because they feel and perform better, and gosh darn it,_ I'm worth it!_
> 
> I dang sure wouldn't notice any difference in my ride by shaving a few grams with a ti bolt.


Not to mention that a chain break could really hurt down stairs ... I'll pass on that experience just to save $7.


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

Nubster said:


> Get a KMC and be done with it.


This. Don't understand why people buy anything else.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

There are many ppl using a $12 Z610 chain who find it very reliable. No need to pay the extra $7 if the Z610 and K810 are so strong at a lower price. I would bet failures with these chains are few and far between. Definitely no more than a $20 chain. They seem to have really good corrosion resistance as well. So, what are you getting from a $20 or more expensive chain that you're not getting from a $13 Z610? Its not strength. 

If i was throwing tires on a commuter, Cheng-Shins would be fine for that. I've ridden them before and they wear pretty well on asphalt. Most models are a bit hard and heavy for my trail bike though. I would use the Camber model for a rear tire if it was a 650b. Although, it would be about 100-200 grams heavier than my RaRa. 

How much weight can you save by paying 3x more for a chain? 30 grams?


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

I've been running SRAM chains for a while and they seem to hold up just fine for me. At first I used 9-speed but I switched to an 8-speed last year. Pretty cheap and they last.


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> I use good chains for the same reasons I use good tires- because they feel and perform better, and gosh darn it,_ I'm worth it!_


but that is the exact point! a good chain, per most peoples experience, does not feel or perform better...

you couldn't tell the difference between a new 8 dollar chain and a new 50 dollar chain. if you keep it clean and replace it before it stretches there is no difference other than weight and possibly longevity.

and speaking tires: a 20 dollar rapid rob is almost as nice in quality and grips just as well as a 70 dollar racing ralph, it is just heavier. yes i run cheap tires too. :thumbsup:

want to get into cost performance in ceramic vs. steel bearings? i bet you can figure out which i use...

my point is that indeed spending more usually gets you a better product but somethings aren't worth the extra money.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

jetboy23 said:


> There are many ppl using a $12 Z610 chain who find it very reliable. No need to pay the extra $7 if the Z610 and K810 are so strong at a lower price. I would bet failures with these chains are few and far between. Definitely no more than a $20 chain. They seem to have really good corrosion resistance as well. So, what are you getting from a $20 or more expensive chain that you're not getting from a $13 Z610? Its not strength.
> 
> If i was throwing tires on a commuter, Cheng-Shins would be fine for that. I've ridden them before and they wear pretty well on asphalt. Most models are a bit hard and heavy for my trail bike though. I would use the Camber model for a rear tire if it was a 650b. Although, it would be about 100-200 grams heavier than my RaRa.
> 
> How much weight can you save by paying 3x more for a chain? 30 grams?


The SRAM 870 can be up to 100 grams lighter than some KMC chains for only 40 percent more. I did had very good luck with the Z610, but corrosion resistant it was not. Not that I ever lubed it much ...


----------



## I'm suba (Aug 24, 2012)

...


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm suba said:


> ...


Please tell me you're not Suba.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

I've been using Z410s on my singlespeeds. At about $5, I'm sold.


----------



## I'm suba (Aug 24, 2012)

...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

max-a-mill said:


> but that is the exact point! a good chain, per most peoples experience, does not feel or perform better...
> 
> you couldn't tell the difference between a new 8 dollar chain and a new 50 dollar chain. if you keep it clean and replace it before it stretches there is no difference other than weight and possibly longevity.
> 
> ...


And my point is......I think it's kind of hilarious that people would spend so much time and energy debating the pros and cons. of chains regarding *cost*, as the difference between the very best and very worst is about 25 or 30 bucks.

If you can't tell the difference then that is okey dokey, run whatever. I often swill cheap beer because I can't justify ponying up for the preemo, but having spent more years than I care to relate wrenching and trying to locate ghost noises on finicky customers bikes I can tell you that there is most definitely a difference in feel and performance, though I admit performance is _mostly_ a factor on geared bikes.


----------



## textbookonewk (Apr 17, 2009)

SS Hack said:


> Perhaps an expert can chime in, but on SRAM chains, the higher the number the stronger, right? So, the rider with the 830 has a weaker chain than the guy with a fancy 890?


Higher number does not necessarily mean stronger. The higher numbers are generally lighter and perform better, of course performance is mostly based on shifting which does not apply to us. In fact the lower numbered chains might be stronger because they have more material and are heavier.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

bad mechanic said:


> Please tell me you're not Suba.


Awesome work.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

textbookonewk said:


> Higher number does not necessarily mean stronger. The higher numbers are generally lighter and perform better, of course performance is mostly based on shifting which does not apply to us. In fact the lower numbered chains might be stronger because they have more material and are heavier.


Thanks for the info, I won't shy away from the lower numbered chains now.


----------



## Bald_Ben (May 2, 2005)

Nobody else using wipperman/connex?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Have they?*



Bike Whisperer said:


> Time to catch up...SRAM chains have fallen far behind strength, durability, and performance wise. KMC and Shimano (which are made by KMC) are significantly stronger and last longer in my experience. But don't take my word for it, read the test linked in this thread.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...test-online-over-20-chains-tested-807436.html


I have to disagree.

I'll say that SRAM chians have always sucked greasy donkey nutz. Specifically, the issue is they wear out super fast on me... like on the order of 2-300 miles, no matter how I take care of them. Oh, and I never use de-greaser, so that isn't the issue.

I've never actually broken one, but they seem to wear fast, and feel dry and crunchy no matter how much I lube them. Towards the end of it's short life, it feels as if there is no chainlube on them, making a lot of gear and mesh noise, and accelerating wear on my rings and cogs.

I've had way better luck with Shimano chains on my geared bikes and and KMC chains for my SS bikes. I typically get around 700 miles out of an XTR chain with SRAM Powerlink before it hits its wear limit. My last few KMC z410 chains ($10 at the LBS) seemed to wear pretty fast... like around 500 miles, but I do a lot of riding in bad weather. Also, they are cheap enough to just replace, and keep one in the spare parts bin. I'm tempted to try one of the blingier SS chains to see if I get more life out of them.


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

:thumbsup:


Dms1818 said:


> Cheap KMC 1/8" chains work for me. Change 'em twice per season.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Dms1818 said:


> Cheap KMC 1/8" chains work for me. Change 'em twice per season.


How many miles do you put on a season?


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> You going to run $12 Chen-Shins because they are expendable? I use good chains for the same reasons I use good tires- because they feel and perform better, and gosh darn it,_ I'm worth it!_


Do you by chance use Maxxis tires? Because Maxxis _is _Cheng shin. I don't know which other brands are also made by Cheng Shin, but I know they are out there.



J.B. Weld said:


> If you can't tell the difference then that is okey dokey, run whatever. I often swill cheap beer because I can't justify ponying up for the preemo...


There it is... Cheap beer, expensive chains. Your priorities are out of whack, flava flav.

I've put a lot of miles on a fancy KMC chain and I've put a lot of miles on Sram PC-1s too. When it comes down to it, I really cannot tell a difference between one or the other. Cheap beer compared to "good" beer, though, that's a huge difference and I won't compromise on beer choice. If it comes down to that, I just won't drink.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

BShow said:


> Do you by chance use Maxxis tires? Because Maxxis _is _Cheng shin. I don't know which other brands are also made by Cheng Shin, but I know they are out there.


This logic gets brought up a lot ...

So a Corolla and Lexus are the same too, right? Both Toyota products.

How about a Ford Pinto and F-250? They're built the same too?


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

SS Hack said:


> This logic gets brought up a lot ...
> 
> So a Corolla and Lexus are the same too, right? Both Toyota products.
> 
> How about a Ford Pinto and F-250? They're built the same too?


In my opinion, anything made by Ford Or Toyota should be avoided. Nevertheless, I suspect that there might be a bit more technology put into a "cheap" Lexus which starts at $30k when compared to a Corolla which starts at $16k, but that's neither here nor there. The tires, are comprised primarily of rubber and nylon... I'd suspect that there's a much less dramatic difference between even the cheapest Cheng Shin tire and any Maxxis tire than there is between your examples of automobiles... But now we're both way off topic.

Back to the topic at hand... at the end of the day, the chains all work similarly. Some are going to be more durable than others, some will run quieter, and some will look better. Within the context of a singlespeed, There aren't many variables there but you have to weigh them and pick what will work best for you. As long as you're getting a chain of reasonable quality, your bike is probably going to work just fine.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

BShow said:


> In my opinion, anything made by Ford Or Toyota should be avoided. Nevertheless, I suspect that there might be a bit more technology put into a "cheap" Lexus which starts at $30k when compared to a Corolla which starts at $16k, but that's neither here nor there. The tires, are comprised primarily of rubber and nylon... I'd suspect that there's a much less dramatic difference between even the cheapest Cheng Shin tire and any Maxxis tire than there is between your examples of automobiles... But now we're both way off topic.
> 
> Back to the topic at hand... at the end of the day, the chains all work similarly. Some are going to be more durable than others, some will run quieter, and some will look better. Within the context of a singlespeed, There aren't many variables there but you have to weigh them and pick what will work best for you. As long as you're getting a chain of reasonable quality, your bike is probably going to work just fine.


The point is that a given company's products are not all the same. My kids stroller has made in China Kenda tires and they seem fairly crappy compared to the Kenda mountain bike tires I've used (made in another country).


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

BShow said:


> Do you by chance use Maxxis tires? Because Maxxis _is _Cheng shin. I don't know which other brands are also made by Cheng Shin, but I know they are out there.
> 
> There it is... Cheap beer, expensive chains. Your priorities are out of whack, flava flav.
> 
> I've put a lot of miles on a fancy KMC chain and I've put a lot of miles on Sram PC-1s too. When it comes down to it, I really cannot tell a difference between one or the other. Cheap beer compared to "good" beer, though, that's a huge difference and I won't compromise on beer choice. If it comes down to that, I just won't drink.


I am well aware that there are only a handfull of companies, including Chen Chin that produce all brands of tires, but when I say $12 Chen Shins of course I mean the very basic generics that come on Wal-mart bikes.

As for the beer I can roll both ways. I do appreciate a finer brew but am too much of an alcoholic and too poor to always spring for it. You again mark my point though, there are connoisseurs in many areas of interest. Some judge wine, some food, myself I am a bike guy. I like a _very_ well tuned bike and a chain is a vital component.

You also say that you run a "fancy" KMC, and that aint cheap beer. This is a cheap vs. expensive thread, not a brand war.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> This is a cheap vs. expensive thread, not a brand war.


Correct. So, what makes a $20-40 KMC chain better than the $10-20 KMC chain? Is it twice as strong? Last twice as long? This is the point of the thread. We aren't asking if a $45 chain is any good. Just, is it $32 better than the $12 chain? Placebo effect is strong on ppl who pay a lot.

Actual data like, K710 ($14) chain was stretched out within 700mi, but, my D101 ($35) took 1500mi. That would demonstrate that expensive is worth the price over the cheaper chain.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a plan!

My bike is setup for 3/32" so I am thinking that the SRAM PC-850 and KMC X8.93. Using a franken chain approach both chains will see the same dirt, lube, and general care. 50% of the chain will come from the SRAM with the other 50% from KMC. Both chains are around the same price so hopefully it will be a good econo chain test.

I will let everyone know the results in a few months.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Surprisingly, that sounds like a great test.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

jetboy23 said:


> Correct. So, what makes a $20-40 KMC chain better than the $10-20 KMC chain? Is it twice as strong? Last twice as long? This is the point of the thread. We aren't asking if a $45 chain is any good. Just, is it $32 better than the $12 chain? Placebo effect is strong on ppl who pay a lot.
> 
> Actual data like, K710 ($14) chain was stretched out within 700mi, but, my D101 ($35) took 1500mi. That would demonstrate that expensive is worth the price over the cheaper chain.


O.K. If you are saying a chain should be judged purely on cost per mile then yes, absolutely you are money ahead buying the cheapest one possible.

A nice bike is a compilation of quality parts from the frame to the tires, and everything in between. Most every part can affect the overall ride quality, some more than others.

I suppose my perspective may be skewed because I've spent the better part of my life catering to people seeking the perfect ride and trying to figure out how to make it so. You are correct to say the placebo effect can be strong, which is why I would often have a customer test ride a bike _before_ I told them what I had done to fix a problem. When they came back saying "It works great! What did you do to fix it ?- I tried_ everything_!" I would then tell them what I had done. Sometimes it was something as simple as a loose Q.R., which they really didn't want to hear (too _simple_) and yes, sometimes a better chain made everything nice. If that is placebo than that's some good effing placebo, good enough for me.

The chain and everything it touches matters. Better chains have harder materials and coatings to reduce friction. Less friction = less power loss. Not much less maybe, but on a bicycle with about 1/2 HP on tap everything adds up. I'm not saying to buy the most expensive chain, I never did, but the better ones are good performance value per dollar *IMO*.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> I was going to read that test but my computer is so s l o w that I don't have time before work.
> 
> Sounds like you need a new computer too.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

The chain on a bike is a wear item. It's meant to be replaced when stretched. Paying more for a chain, IMHO, is just dumb. I buy chains when I find 'em on sale -- 8/9/single whatever...


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

So, is there a sweet spot as far as price for a chain? We don't want super cheap and we don't want to waste money on something that's an expendable - is there a perfect middle ground we can agree upon? Say $15?


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah, I pay anywhere from $10 - 14/15 for my chains. I just keep my eye out for sales and keep a few on the shelf. Paying any more than that, for me, is just a waste. There might be chains that are marvels of engineering with hollow pins and unobtanium plates, but I really just think, meh, not for me. ymmv


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Ive used sram and shimano chains and have busted through every models of those I tried. Finally I went with kmc x9 and will never stray from them. EVER


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

My chains get tossed long before they wear out, I get lots of grit and sand from the local trails I ride. As an example, I raced a beach race on my Pugs, cost $60 in gas, $25 entry fee, $40 for two restaurant meals and I replaced a 6 month old $10 chain. KMC chains are cheap, I bought 6 with shipping for $50 off the 'bay, I'm not going to wear out a $40 chainring and $25 cog to extend the life of a $10 chain.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

solomon707 said:


> Nobody else using wipperman/connex?


I have. The best chains on the market next to Campy.

But I have been on the cheap stuff lately.

870s on the SS mtb
and Shimano SLX HG 74 on the road/cross/ and mountain bike

I, unlike other posters have had good experiences with the 870. Its slow wearing (I keep it clean and lubed) and its cheap as dirt. Same with that HG74 on my geared bikes!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

kikoraa said:


> Ive used sram and shimano chains and have busted through every models of those I tried. Finally I went with kmc x9 and will never stray from them. EVER


Did you use the Powerlink to chain the SRAM chains and the special connecting pin to join the Shimano chains?


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes. Kmc is superior in my opinion.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

I see that KMC does have a $100 chain. Their black one. Is this any better than the xtr 10 speed chain? I don't mind spending for the best, so I was going to go the other way with this a bit as a cost no object chain. Anyone have any experience with this chain?


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

My 2 bits

I have broken 2 or 3 Shimano chains and never broken 1 SRAM. My *favorite* Shimano break, grunting up a steep hill, trying to impress some chick with my lousy climbing prowess, chain snaps slamming my knee to the stem. Needless to say, she wasn't very impressed. Plus she was married.
Thanks a lot Shimano.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

mazspeed said:


> I see that KMC does have a $100 chain. Their black one. Is this any better than the xtr 10 speed chain? I don't mind spending for the best, so I was going to go the other way with this a bit as a cost no object chain. Anyone have any experience with this chain?


On a SS? Thats just wasted money


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> You also say that you run a "fancy" KMC, and that aint cheap beer. This is a cheap vs. expensive thread, not a brand war.


Right.

You guys need to relax a bit. I'm just poking fun about cheap beer and speak of toyota and ford in jest. The tire thing... Maybe I threw a little fire on the thread by commenting on the comment about tires. I apologize. This thread is about Cheap vs. Expensive Singlespeed chains. It's not about tires, or cars, or beer, or strollers.

So back on topic... As you quoted above, yes... I do have one of the the "fancy" $30 KMC Ti Sl SS chains. I bought it because I needed a chain and I liked the way it looked. The rest of my statement which you failed to quote - and the part that is relevant here - is that I cannot tell the difference between this $30 chain and my $10 PC1. I cannot tell the difference between any of the other _singlespeed _chains I've run for that matter. I've been riding and racing SS mountain bikes at a relatively high level almost exclusively since 2006 or so. As such, I've gone through a chain or two. Cheap and expensive KMC's, Various Shimano chains, Various SRAM chains and others, I'm sure. From where I'm sitting, there is almost no discernible difference between any one of these chains. I've never broken a single speed chain, cheap or expensive. I don't keep track of miles on my drivetrain, but I've never had a chain wear out drastically sooner than I thought it should either. Personally, I think you guys are over thinking it.

As I've said earlier in this thread, at the end of the day, a cheap singlespeed SS chain works just about the same as an expensive SS chain. There may be very subtle differences that _might _affect performance, but the most apparent differences are weight and aesthetics. When choosing a singlespeed chain, it's not rocket science. Weigh the options that are available to you, pick whatever subtle differences appeal to you most, plunk down $10 - $30 and go ride your bike.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

The next time my hardtail SS needs a chain I'm shelling out the money for a $50 KMC X-9SL Superlight chain in gold. Why? Because it looks tits.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

People busting SRAM chains, how is your chainline? I've eyeballed my line for years, and busted a PC850 chain a few weeks ago (first one to bust on me, and it was fairly new--200 miles?). Measured my chainline with a square and it was 5mm off. Got it within 1mm and haven't had an issue yet.

I did buy some KMC 610's as they were on sale. Heavy suckers, but will keep them as back up.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

BShow said:


> Right.
> 
> You guys need to relax a bit. I'm just poking fun about cheap beer and speak of toyota and ford in jest. The tire thing... Maybe I threw a little fire on the thread by commenting on the comment about tires. I apologize. This thread is about Cheap vs. Expensive Singlespeed chains. It's not about tires, or cars, or beer, or strollers.
> 
> ...


I thought from various threads that the PC1 was one of the only chains to stay clear of?


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Sheepo5669 said:


> On a SS? Thats just wasted money


HD. Why is it wasted money? I don't mind spending it. Just want to know if it's better.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

SS Hack said:


> I thought from various threads that the PC1 was one of the only chains to stay clear of?


I've not had a single problem with the PC1's. Being that they are $10 and available, just about everywhere, this is the chain that I use most.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

There a two different versions of the PC-1: nickel plated and not. It's the nickel plated ones which seem to work well.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the info on the PC1; assuming these are 3/32, I may give one a try.


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

SS Hack said:


> Thanks for all the info on the PC1; assuming these are 3/32, I may give one a try.


PC1 is an 1/8 inch chain.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

GTR-33 said:


> PC1 is an 1/8 inch chain.


I guess I'll continue to spring for the $15 variety.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

febikes said:


> I have a plan!
> 
> My bike is setup for 3/32" so I am thinking that the SRAM PC-850 and KMC X8.93. Using a franken chain approach both chains will see the same dirt, lube, and general care. 50% of the chain will come from the SRAM with the other 50% from KMC. Both chains are around the same price so hopefully it will be a good econo chain test.
> 
> I will let everyone know the results in a few months.


febikes,

you had a nice plan there, got any results on it?

My 5 kopecks on topic. I tried KMC X8-93, X8-99, X1, Z610HX, SRAM PC-890, and Wippermann 7R8 on SS drivetrains. Everything lasted about 6 months for me to 0.5% elongation, except one Z610HX which lasted maybe 8 months (another one lasted the usual 6). 7R8 I stopped using prematurely because of significant efficiency drop without lubricant. I don't lubricate chains, avoid wet weather riding, hammer out of the saddle most of the time (DJ frame, saddle is slammed permanently).

Next chain to try: SRAM PC-830. After that one perhaps a KMC X8-93 again, on the same drivetrain.


----------

